# Michelle Hunziker Nippel Pic x1



## armin (20 Okt. 2008)




----------



## General (20 Okt. 2008)

Noch ein Stückchen nach vorne bitte


----------



## Tokko (21 Okt. 2008)

für den Nippel.


----------



## HSV1887 (21 Okt. 2008)

sehr nices pic von michelle 
danke


----------



## Charlie-66 (7 Okt. 2009)

Geiles Bild. Geiles Weib. Danke.


----------



## ashman72 (7 Okt. 2009)

EIne vollbombe ist das , hammerfrau


----------



## eibersberger (7 Okt. 2009)

vorne beugen nutzt auch nix.
ist ja alles angeklebt, sonst würden sie ja schon längst rausfallen ;-))


----------



## neman64 (11 Okt. 2009)

:thx: für das tolle Bild einer tollen Frau.


----------



## robsen (12 Okt. 2009)

nice


----------



## cidi (12 Okt. 2009)

very nice - thx 4 this pic


----------



## joyn (13 Okt. 2009)

thanks


----------



## ray8 (14 Okt. 2009)

great job! thanks.


----------



## posti70 (6 Apr. 2010)

Super Foto!


----------



## mitch15 (8 Apr. 2010)

Cool. 1.000 Dank


----------



## FixFox (8 Apr. 2010)

Einfach nur "WOW":thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (9 Apr. 2010)

sie ist halt blond


----------



## Riki (10 Apr. 2010)

wow heissssssse frau


----------



## Weltenbummler (10 Apr. 2010)

Michelle hat einen geilen Busen mit süssen Nippeln.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Apr. 2010)

eibersberger schrieb:


> vorne beugen nutzt auch nix.
> ist ja alles angeklebt, sonst würden sie ja schon längst rausfallen ;-))



So ist es. Michelle hat doch eine große Erfahrung in diesen Dingen. Der fällt nichts so leicht heraus. In Italien ("Striscia La Notizia") trägt sie regelmäßig solche Kleider. 

Wobei es ein Restrisiko bzw. eine Resthoffnung immer gibt.

Aber das Kleid war ja auch so heiß genug! Sie trug es bei Ihrem Wetten-Dass-Auftritt als Gast am 1. April 2006. Ich glaube, sie hatte vergessen, dass sie nicht in Italien war. Jedenfalls hatte sie damit alle Erwartungen übertroffen.

So ein Kleid ist ja nicht mehr zu toppen und dementsprechend dezent fiel ihr Gast-Auftritt im Sommer 2009 aus. Ich zweifle, dass sie als Moderatorin von "Wetten Dass" je eine solche Garderobe wählen wird.


----------



## kontra-ekiN (10 Apr. 2010)

thx:thumbup:


----------



## qwertz (10 Apr. 2010)




----------



## Sari111 (11 Apr. 2010)

Tolles Bild!


----------



## hans12345 (11 Apr. 2010)

oho


----------



## detlef (11 Apr. 2010)

Super Qualität, aber war das nicht anders rum ?


----------



## mopar (13 Apr. 2010)

:thumbup: Vielen Dank für das tolle Pic...


----------



## Rohrspatz (14 Apr. 2010)

Hammerfrau


----------



## starbuck75 (15 Apr. 2010)

Junge, junge da hängt echt was raus.:thumbup:


----------



## Seki (29 Apr. 2010)

oh dammmm


----------



## Pornstar (30 Apr. 2010)

den nippel würde ich auch gerne mal in den mund nehmen .......thx


----------



## Tom G. (30 Apr. 2010)

_This image has been marked as adult content. You must be 18 years of age or older to proceed._

Wer kommt auf die Idee, dass so was ein 17-jähriger nicht sehen sollte?


----------



## harrigermany (30 Apr. 2010)

Ähem, wirklich nett, aber nicht mal dafür würd`ich Gottschalk ertragen können!


----------



## dida (30 Apr. 2010)

tolles bild danke


----------



## dings0815 (30 Apr. 2010)

Huiiiiiiii


----------



## Dingo (1 Mai 2010)

armin schrieb:


>



JAWOHLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Achim11hh (1 Mai 2010)

armin schrieb:


>



very nice - thx 4 this pic


----------



## logo28 (1 Mai 2010)

he geil danke


----------



## medikabashi (2 Mai 2010)

danke schön!!


----------



## savvas (2 Mai 2010)

Eine tolle Frau.


----------



## flr21 (3 Mai 2010)

einfach genial


----------



## Nrocs (4 Mai 2010)

Das erste mal dass ich da auch wirklich etwas erkennen kann, Danke!


----------



## Tommiha (10 März 2011)

Genital! Bitte mehr solcher Bilder!


----------



## Bartleby (10 März 2011)

absoluter Hammer, die Frau. Ich hoffe ja immer noch, daß da auch mal ein Sextape gestohlen wird, aber ich befürchte fast, daß meine Hoffnung vergebens sein wird...


----------



## hightower 2.0 (11 März 2011)

recht herzlichen dank


----------



## taiko (11 März 2011)

Sie ist einfach heiss. Danke sehr.


----------



## heimzi07 (11 März 2011)

jaja "Wetten Dass" es genau so kommen sollte


----------



## pesy (11 März 2011)

danke für den tollen Ein- bzw. Ausblick:thumbup:


----------



## G3GTSp (13 März 2011)

tolle Einblicke zeigt sexy Michelle da


----------



## lnoley81 (13 März 2011)

schön anzusehen, danke


----------



## Gsander (13 März 2011)

sehr schön, wie immer, die Michelle...


----------



## sixkiller666 (13 März 2011)

danke für michelle


----------



## Exdampf (13 März 2011)

:WOWanke für die tolle Aussicht


----------



## küppers (13 März 2011)

Die Frau ist eine Augenweide. Danke.


----------



## Charly111 (13 März 2011)

immer wieder schön anzusehen


----------



## manne9 (13 März 2011)

War das bei "Wetten das" ?


----------



## derpatehh (13 März 2011)

grrrr, ich liebe nippel.


----------



## user0582 (9 Juni 2011)

verdammt geile titten, aber der arsch von *AB HIER ISTS ZENSIERT* :devil:


----------



## Hsvfeane (10 Juni 2011)

Sehr gut 
Vielen dank


----------



## guhrle (10 Juni 2011)

lecker lecker. die süsse.


----------



## Badman0815 (17 Juni 2011)

Daß ist echt gut


----------



## scarlett (18 Juni 2011)

wirklich sehr hübsch.


----------



## Linni (18 Juni 2011)

Sehr schön


----------



## tigger70 (22 Juni 2011)

super tolle frau


----------



## alextrix (23 Juni 2011)

schönes foto..danke


----------



## lisaplenske (23 Juni 2011)

Super !!!! :wow:


----------



## BigMeloneLover2000 (23 Juni 2011)

:thumbup: yes zwei argumente sprechen für sich


----------



## hubert6866 (23 Juni 2011)

super, toll!!!!


----------



## steffi05 (23 Juni 2011)

süsse Nippelchen, mhm.......


----------



## celebo (23 Juni 2011)

...thx


----------



## hagen69 (24 Juni 2011)

:thumbup:
zum anknappern (°)(°) die Hörner!
sehr schönes Bild.
:WOW:


----------



## rocco (24 Juni 2011)

danke für das bild


----------



## Riki (24 Juni 2011)

sehr schön danke


----------



## Pferdle (24 Juni 2011)

Diese Frau und diese Augen !!!!!


----------



## maeck (24 Juni 2011)

thx


----------



## sylverknight (25 Juni 2011)

sehr schönes pic, danke


----------



## totly (25 Juni 2011)

sie is so sexy ..thx


----------



## nettmark (28 Juni 2011)

.................. daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke ..............


----------



## PromiFan (28 Juni 2011)

Sind denn nun ihre Bälle echt oder nicht, bisher konnte mir das leider noch keiner sagen


----------



## lgflatron (2 Juli 2011)

i like


----------



## Charly111 (2 Juli 2011)

wahnsinns frau


----------



## ericderrote (2 Juli 2011)

Blink..... - Danke!


----------



## shortyno1 (11 Okt. 2011)

wer hat noch mehr davon?



armin schrieb:


>


----------



## Goldkehle (11 Okt. 2011)

Aber halloooooo - dieses Bild kenne ich gar nicht.
Danke für den Beitrag !!!


----------



## Pavesi67 (11 Okt. 2011)

Leckerli!!!


----------



## posemuckel (11 Okt. 2011)

Goldkehle schrieb:


> Aber halloooooo - dieses Bild kenne ich gar nicht.



Lebst du hinterm Mond??


----------



## universum (12 Okt. 2011)

Mega Geil!:drip::thx:


----------



## milabuck (12 Okt. 2011)

Thanks for Michelle


----------



## Max241980 (12 Okt. 2011)

Danke für das Bild. :thumbup:


----------



## eutektikus (16 Okt. 2011)

Danke für die zauberhafte Michelle !


----------



## NAFFTIE (16 Okt. 2011)

danke für den netten einblick


----------



## achim0081500 (16 März 2012)

hehe, sehr gewagtes outfit


----------



## achilles30 (16 März 2012)

BITTE mehr


----------



## kakashi (17 März 2012)

Lecker Einblick. Danke Michelle


----------



## arsch1 (17 März 2012)

wow cool danke


----------



## tobacco (17 März 2012)

schöne einsichten


----------



## Rambo (21 März 2012)

Danke für den netten Einblick!
:thx::crazy:


----------



## Carix (21 März 2012)

Ne geile Frau! würde gerne mal ihre Tüten melken!!!!11elf


----------



## kure (25 März 2012)

General schrieb:


> Noch ein Stückchen nach vorne bitte



guter shot


----------



## philip (25 März 2012)




----------



## mic (25 März 2012)

Dankeschön


----------



## quantenigel (29 März 2012)

armin schrieb:


>



top!!!


----------



## fetzii81 (20 Mai 2012)

Topfrau


----------



## Herby1402 (20 Mai 2012)

sehr schöne frau. danke


----------



## Joda (20 Mai 2012)

Echt Klasse...die Frau Hunziker...!!!!


----------



## baraja (21 Mai 2012)

dank


----------



## abu (21 Mai 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## ragnark (21 Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank. Sehr schön anzuschauen


----------



## lettu (21 Juli 2012)

sehr schön  danke dafür


----------



## LaScarf (21 Juli 2012)

danke sehr sexy


----------



## Jone (23 Juli 2012)

:thx: schön  Heiß :drip:


----------



## koftus89 (10 Okt. 2012)

danke. sooooooooooooo schön.


----------



## pilsette (12 Okt. 2012)

thx wow......


----------



## stanvin (13 Okt. 2012)

denke für das bild


----------



## pepec18 (13 Okt. 2012)

heiße frau


----------



## ironboyy (14 Okt. 2012)

Geiler Busen!


----------



## welcher_name (14 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## fkkfreunde (16 Okt. 2012)

sie hat geile nippel


----------



## karl gustav (16 Okt. 2012)

Eine Klasse Frau, sehr schön!


----------



## Mic999 (16 Okt. 2012)

Michelle ist immer eine Augenweide - Vielen Dank - Hoffen wir mal, dass Sandy/Mandy aus Marzahn das nicht macht !!!


----------



## toby23 (25 Okt. 2012)

sie ist einfach ein Traum


----------



## rafadzeko (25 Okt. 2012)

Hammer Frau !


----------



## bugsil (25 Okt. 2012)

sehr geiles Bild!


----------



## Bigdee (6 Nov. 2012)

Thats very awesome


----------



## J_Deco (6 Nov. 2012)

Danke. Tolles Bild!


----------



## huljin (7 Nov. 2012)

wunderschön..danke dafür


----------



## turnadoyachting (7 Nov. 2012)

thanks lot


----------



## gerije (11 Nov. 2012)

sehr schön ...danke


----------



## bertbeule (11 Nov. 2012)

yes yes yes komm zurück zu wtten dass


----------



## dadaist (18 Nov. 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## shevi (19 Nov. 2012)

Uuups - sehr schön! Danke


----------



## isaheim (19 Nov. 2012)

..ich finde die Frau wunderbar !! DANKE !!!

:thx::thx::thumbup::thx::thx::thumbup:


----------



## james8571 (19 Nov. 2012)

hpp schwyz


----------



## Leatherfacet (20 Nov. 2012)

top :thumbup:


----------



## sternlich (20 Nov. 2012)

tolle bilder. danke


----------



## isaheim (21 Nov. 2012)

danke - ist einfach eine wunderschöne frau !!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pivkelung (22 Nov. 2012)

da plumpst was raus


----------



## bochum5ever (22 Nov. 2012)

vielen dank für dieses schöne bild


----------



## kienzer (27 März 2013)

so ein kleid ist perfekt für ne samstagabendshow


----------



## schokozipfel (27 März 2013)

Sehr schön...das kannte ich noch nicht  

:thx:


----------



## niceday1981 (27 März 2013)

so viele pics von ihr - und alle sind klasse.


----------



## vwp (28 März 2013)

das ist doch mal ein netter anblick. wetten das könnte tatsächlich mal wieder ne aufwertung gebrauchen. gegen solche argumente können sich selbst internationale stars nicht (er)wehren ;-)


----------



## cancelleria (28 März 2013)

Sehr schön! Vielen Dank


----------



## looser24 (28 März 2013)

Dieses bild kann man nicht oft genug sehen


----------



## brons (28 März 2013)

Sehr schön


----------



## PaulGonska (29 März 2013)

voll die hübsche


----------



## dazzling (17 Apr. 2013)

schön anzusehen ;-)


----------



## Dragoneye (19 Mai 2013)

Sweet danke


----------



## LoveHeidi (19 Mai 2013)

ahh ja ein perfekter einblick 
danke für diese bild :thx:


----------



## ttck74 (19 Mai 2013)

Das Leben ist schön, danke


----------



## lukane81 (20 Mai 2013)

100% Natur, so muss es sein..:thumbup:


----------



## gordo (20 Mai 2013)

Top Anblick. schade dass sie nicht mehr bei Wetten dass ist


----------



## unknown69 (26 Mai 2013)

:WOW: Heisser geht nun wirklich nicht mehr...


----------



## Scheki31 (26 Mai 2013)

Geiles bild


----------



## Snippy (8 Juni 2013)

Top Frau


----------



## MrLeiwand (8 Juni 2013)

einfach nur geil


----------



## delta51 (8 Juni 2013)

Schöne Schweizer Nippel in Deutschland.


----------



## klaus.franzen (8 Juni 2013)

Danke für's Foto


----------



## whatsername (9 Juni 2013)

Das war doch in "Wetten dass...", oder?

Jedenfalls danke...


----------



## lollollol888 (9 Juni 2013)

sehr schön, bedankt


----------



## effendy (9 Juni 2013)

Toller Schnappschuß:thx:


----------



## effendy (9 Juni 2013)

Dafür haben wir doch jetzt die CINDY


----------



## playboy88 (10 Juni 2013)

:thx::thx::thumbup:


----------



## makster (11 Juni 2013)

danke dir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nagyfej (11 Juni 2013)

Danke , fine !!!


----------



## doda (11 Juni 2013)

toll:thumbup:


----------



## flo3010 (25 Juni 2013)

Wow, tolle Einblicke


----------



## prinzpi4 (29 Juni 2013)

wahnsinnsfrau


----------



## robotics2002 (30 Juni 2013)

super mmmmmmm


----------



## fantasy13 (1 Juli 2013)

Michelle ist einfach fantastisch.


----------



## BUMface (1 Juli 2013)

Das Bild hatte ich definitiv noch nicht in meiner Sammlung, danke für den Upload!


----------



## downy (3 Juli 2013)

sehr nett - danke


----------



## marriobassler (3 Juli 2013)

ach michelle wie sehr vermiß ich dich


----------



## DavyJones (5 Juli 2013)

was ne honigschnute


----------



## steilerpete (6 Juli 2013)

thx 4 the pix bro


----------



## Tomcum (26 Apr. 2021)

Leider ist sie schon weg :-(


----------

